# oval office thursday the 17th dec.



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey have not been out in awhile. need a burger and a beer. going down to the oval on thursday. who wants to get together for a beer?

scot


----------



## chuck (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds good....


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey guys, I live in the area and have been seeing the threads about the oval office for awhile now. 

If I can get out of work and back in town I'd love to grab a beer and a Myrtle burger. Swap some bull stories.

What time?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll see ya there.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

we get their about 6 pm. everyone is welcome to come.

scot


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I wont be there guys.......I'll be watching the game at my dads house!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i am still going will be there around 5:30 or so. 

scot


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Gonna meet a guy over in that area to pick up a reel....

Burger and beer sounds good!

See ya there around 5:30

Jimmy


----------

